# Vareties of 2-4-D



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Never paid much attention to the herbicide. Been buying the Amine in the quart since I am a small operator now and let my license lapse years ago as I didn't need it. It does a good job but I have a resistant weed that makes little balls (almost like miniature hot air balloons) of seeds that hang off the rather stiff limbs....no idea what it is.

So yesterday I was in the store and noticed another 24d that wasn't Amine, was something else; about $3 a quart more expensive. I don't have it here in the house so I don't know what the type was. Anyway, comparing the weeds killed by the two I noticed significant differences. News to me.

So, next spring I'm going to go 50-50 with the two and see what happens. In the mean time I might just mix up some of the new stuff and go out with a pump up sprayer and spot spray some of these things and see if it zaps them.

Any ideas?

Mark


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

This might help:

"Amine or Ester, which is better?"

It's a pdf file.

http://www.btny.purdue.edu/weedscience/2004/articles/amineester04.pdf


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks. I have my plot in layover from winter; rough disc harrowed to capture as much rain as I can. In the spring, when I get a reasonable crop of weeds actively growing on what is left of that harrowing, several inches tall I smack them. I wait a couple of weeks, fertilize, spike harrow it in and drill and compress right behind. No crop emergent problems. I don't know if the new product is an Ester but if so, it might do the trick.

Thanks for the tip.

Mark


----------

